# Acl



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Ouch

At least not a full tear.
Most of my issues have been due to meniscus. Acl is much more serious . Requires more down time. Good Luck in what ever you decide


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

How long ago did you injure it? I did not read original thread but I have ridden with torn PCL and meniscus on front leg and as long as you are past the acute phase (2-4 weeks) in regards to swelling/pain gone down it is not that bad. My PCL injury was in like 06 so I have been used to that for a while and meniscus was last year. It doesn't hurt when I ride but does sometimes on jumps where I try to bring board to butt and landings. I do a lot of other sports too though so I would say I am in shape. I do wear a knee brace, not sure if it helps or I just think it does, but it does prevent it from lateral movement and twisting so it may be a bit protective. I would say ride this season and keep it mellow and then get the surgery in spring to be ready 100% for next year.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

It happened last Monday playing basketball. I have a brace for my knee for the other sports I play (rugby & soccer). My first trip is around MLK so it will be past that period but I'm just worried about it giving out when I get out there and the trip is basically lost because I'll be confined to the easy groomers (could care less about them). I can ride groomers on the east coast I'm going for the goods I can't get here. I've never had an ACL injury (had meniscus injuries) and just don't really know how far/hard i can push it.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

My .02 cents. I've had a complete ACL tear and one partial that happened with tearing other ligaments. I do not recommend pushing it on a knee with a partial ACL tear. You can finish it off and then you won't be able to walk. Any impact can finish the tear depending on how bad the partial is. 

When I partially tore my ACL, I never had it fixed...Doc said the scar tissue would be strong enough. Two years later, I took another hit to the knee playing football and tore the ACL completely. The recovery road from that is long and limiting. Of course, this was 20+ years ago so I'm sure knee surgeries are better now.


----------

